# New livery for DFDS



## ianwatson (Jun 25, 2013)

DFDS will change the livery on vessels and road equipment by dropping the ''seaways'' and ''logistics''
The whole group will now simply be 'DFDS'
This will also include a new, darker blue colour to vessels and equipment, vessels will be repainted during normal scheduled drydockings, however, the first vessels to receive the new paint job and names
without the suffix 'seaways' will be Rodin and Berlioz which are now expected to commence duties in November. All existing vessels names with the suffix 'seaways' will remain.


----------



## Steve Gray (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Ian,
The Princess Seaways is currently in Gdansk for overhaul, will she and King Seaways names stay the same?.
Kind regards,
Steve.


----------



## ianwatson (Jun 25, 2013)

*DFDS livery*

Hi Steve,
All existing DFDS vessels will keep their ''seaways'' suffix and 
original names.

Only newbuilds and new charter vessels will carry new names
effective feb 2016
Hope this helps
Regards Ian


----------

